# Heuston to Ballsbridge



## Commercial (10 Aug 2011)

Hi there.
I am travelling by train to Heuston Station tomorrow and I want to get to Ballsbridge. What is the best way to get there using public transport?


----------



## gianni (10 Aug 2011)

Red Line LUAS from Heuston to Connolly and then DART from Connolly to one of the stations in Ballsbridge. Although this depends where exactly in Ballsbridge you're going to...


----------



## Commercial (10 Aug 2011)

Thanks Gianni


----------



## ontour (10 Aug 2011)

145 bus that goes frequently from Heuston passes down Leeson St and through Donnybrook.  It might be an option.


----------



## Spear (11 Aug 2011)

The 145 would be the better option if you're going to the Donnybrook side of Ballsbridge.


----------

